# Anyone else unhappy with Clane Fertility Clinic?



## cmarie (May 25, 2010)

Hi all,
just a quick question on Clane Fertility Clinic in Kildare.
I have been attending it for the past few months and have had two unsuccessful Clomid cycles and have ended up with eight full sized folicles each time.
I just feel that the staff there do no like to be questioned at all, and I have not seen the consultant there for the past six months. I really feel uncomfortable with the place and I am losing my faith in it as there is a total lack of information being given to me. I am considering changing to the Merrion Fertility Clinic in Dublin and I would appreciate anyones comments.
Many thanks.


----------



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Dear cmarie

I wouldn't recommend the Merion Fertility Clinic: we had some awful experiences there. The particular consultant we saw was patronising, rude and dictatorial & did not entertain any two-way discussion. They seem to be very one-size-fits-all and they are very conservative. They are never familiar with your file and we had so many wasted, repetitive appointments there. Reception staff just cannot be bothered to even look up when you walk in and we hated the whole experience: it really upset me. You have to beg them for any results: it's like the 1950s with them. It was a total conveyor belt experience.

They may have changed now that they're in a new building, though.

I'd recommend Sims as the best of a limited bunch - they feel much more modern and the consultants have more time for you and welcome debate about treatment etc. They are dearer, but I would never go back to the Merrion.

Best of luck, Crikey


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Hi Cmarie

I've been with Clane since Jan 07 and while initially i felt a bit overwhelmed and didn't ask too many questions as we moved from tsi to iui I went to each appt fully prepared. The nurses generally run the show and I believe that is the case with most clinics in the rep.  I only occasionally saw dr S there except for when I had a review.

Why don't you book a review appt with dr S - you are entitled to do so after any failed treatment and they're free.  Set out your concerns and ask for a definite plan of action.

I recently had to do that after a failed ivf - I just felt something had changed since my ds so went and got ai tests done, which showed i have an ai disease, but i knew if I just went to the review he would have said it was just bad luck that it didn't work but i wasn't buying that.  anyway went armed with my test results and what I wanted in terms of treatment expecting to be shot down but he agreed to what I wanted and i'm just about to start a fet with extra meds.

I have found the staff always kind and compassionate especially after we lost our ds and on our miscarriage, maybe that's  why I'm getting what i wanted this time round - I'll never know.

In saying that  sims are by far the most progressive and I've an appoinmtnet made with them which i intend to keep as if this fet doesn't work there really will be no more that Clane can do for me.  I would suggest that you make an appointment with whichever clinic you are considering changing too now as it will ake time to get an appt. Have a review  and if you're still not impressed make the move.

Erm


----------

